# steel containers



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

I've been bouncing back and forth on what to do for storing bulk salt for the first time. I wasn't sure if I wanted mafia blocks or a new to me idea of a steel container after reading about it on here. After talking to my plow dealer yesterday, I learned they actually have the 40' steel containers. $ 100 / month and $ 100 to deliver. I asked about purchasing after six months and he said he would give me 80 % of the rental price towards the purchase price of $ 2500. So I figure renting it for six months, I would then spend $ 2,000 and it could be mine. And lets' not forget how I will be having a 40' billboard when I advertise on the side of the container. So will I be getting a decent deal with these numbers?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

that is a great deal for a 40 footer. I paid $1800 for a 20 footer.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

any tricks to getting it loaded nice and full?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

We just rented one last week. Thats a good price, our 20ft container was 65/month and 100 to deliver. If it all works out this year I'm going to buy one for next season. I found new ones for 1800.00 (20ft) but the shipping was a killer at 650.00. As far as loading them, just keep piling with a skid steer. I guess they will hold around 22-26 tons. I'm going to make a ramp for mine so I dont bounce getting in and out and loosing half a bucket of salt each time.


----------



## mws399LAWN (Oct 26, 2009)

you should be able to buy a 40 - 53' for about 1700$ i just got a 20' for 1250.00, the 20 hold just under 40 tons


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

mws399LAWN;1090094 said:


> you should be able to buy a 40 - 53' for about 1700$ i just got a 20' for 1250.00, the 20 hold just under 40 tons


Where did you find a 20ft for that price!


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Brian Young;1090058 said:


> We just rented one last week. Thats a good price, our 20ft container was 65/month and 100 to deliver. If it all works out this year I'm going to buy one for next season. I found new ones for 1800.00 (20ft) but the shipping was a killer at 650.00. As far as loading them, just keep piling with a skid steer. I guess they will hold around 22-26 tons. I'm going to make a ramp for mine so I dont bounce getting in and out and loosing half a bucket of salt each time.


Brian,
Did you tell them you were putting salt in it?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Mick76;1090126 said:


> Brian,
> Did you tell them you were putting salt in it?


Yes, I made sure they knew what I was using it for. All he said "yeah ok" so I guess I'm good to go. I'll just buy it if it becomes a problem, its just moving it around that becomes expensive. But I have a place to put it if I need to, then I have another storage area.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

mws399LAWN;1090094 said:


> you should be able to buy a 40 - 53' for about 1700$ i just got a 20' for 1250.00, the 20 hold just under 40 tons


The 20 footer's hold that much? Thats good to know! I thought 25 or so.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I fit 32 ton in mine but had to put boards in the front to keep the salt from slipping down towards the doors. I couldn't imagine trying to fit another 8 tons!


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Check auction sites. Ritchie Brothers auctions has containers always 800-2000 depends on time of year and how big of an auction it is. There are equipment moving companies there you can get quotes from on moviing them. Pretty decent prices.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Craigslist in Chicago always has a couple. 1200-1800 depending on size.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

I found a few used 40's for $1800 but the delivery is what can kill the good price.


----------



## mws399LAWN (Oct 26, 2009)

a 20' can be moved on a flatbed tow truck mine was from chicago about 57 miles away cost 120$ to move and they just tilted it off the bed


----------



## dquint (Oct 18, 2010)

Are you guys talking a steel container like a dumpster or a coverd shipping container>


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

i paid 1200 delivered for my 20 ft container .i bought it used from a shipping company ,and in great shape


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

I don't know about the other guys, but I'm talking about a shipping container. Totally enclosed. So do you guys suggest spraying down the inside of the container with anything before it's loaded up with salt? And do you guys leave your salt in year round?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

DodgeBlizzard;1095085 said:


> I don't know about the other guys, but I'm talking about a shipping container. Totally enclosed. So do you guys suggest spraying down the inside of the container with anything before it's loaded up with salt? And do you guys leave your salt in year round?


If I was buying one I would spray it down with any oil, like Thrust, or just put a good coat of Rustolium.


----------



## mws399LAWN (Oct 26, 2009)

most shipping containers are made to be transported across the ocean, it'll be years before youll have problems


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Can someone share a contact to get a container in the tri state area for less than $1800. Please feel free to PM me. I can pick up, Thanks


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

ford6.9;1095386 said:


> Can someone share a contact to get a container in the tri state area for less than $1800. Please feel free to PM me. I can pick up, Thanks


Google "Alliance Container's" and see what you come up with. When I looked them up they were 1800.00 for a new 20ft and shipping was 650.00 to Erie PA.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Anyone else have a contact to get ahold of one of these container? I called alliance and left a few messages, yet to hear back? If anyone knows of one please let me know. (know of one in good shape less than $1800.)


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Have you guys ever felt that no matter how well you lay out a plan...no matter how much thought and time you put into something......no matter how much you emphasize to other people.....that it just falls on deaf ears and you're the only one with a good plan and half a brain? This week I paid to have a local guy deliver some mafia blocks and stone. He was great and kept in touch with me like he should have. He laid the heavy mafia blocks with his big backhoe because my small skidsteer won't move those monsters. I took the time to build a stone ramp so I have more clearance to dump salt into the spreader that sits in the back of the dump. Now the fun begins. Talked to the man in charge of delivering the steel container and he says Thursday delivery. I purposly worked all day at the shop so I could be there. No delivery. Friday afternoon comes and I'm about to call the guy as I'm pulling into the shop and low and behold the container has been delivered. First problem is it's not a steel container as I specifically talked to him about. They had them sitting out back of their shop. Not what was delivered. I'm no trucker by any means but that's what it looks like to me....An over the road trailer. It has a wood floor, thin sidewalls and 1/4" interior wall liner. Second problem is I see visible holes in the container. Third problem is one of my mafia blocks is pulled at least a foot away from where we just layed them. Here they used a flat bed type trailer and the driver said he had problems getting the container unhooked so he chained it to a mafia block. Well if he would have called me like I instructed then that wouldn't have been such a problem. I called the man in charge and said they would fix the mafia block back into place. Not that big of a deal, **** happens. But I'm worried how well the sidewalls are going to hold up. Now mind you, we're not a huge operation by any means and we don't need a 40' container shoved to the ceiling full of salt all year long. I'm sure we can lay it in lightly and make do. But it just ticks me off they sent me a container like that when I specifically asked for a steel container like they had at their office and they sent me an over the road style from another site instead. I guess I'm venting here, but I also need any feedback from you guys to see if this container will work or will it blow / bulge out the sides? I would rather fix this problem (if it is a problem) BEFORE it gets loaded full of salt.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I bought a 20 footer this summer and had the salt delivered by a stone slinger........took them about 10 minutes to have 18+ tons "shot" in there. There is plenty of room for a second load......And it is loaded to the ceiling.......


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Having used a 40' container last year, I'd send that trailer back and get a real shipping container.

We were abe to get maybe 60 ton in ours, that didn't go all the way to the doors but with the way it was we could get the skid into the entrance of the container. You can stack it high in there but not to the ceiling due to bucket clearance. As it was, you have salt three feet up the walls - the pressure with the salt sitting there might not work but with the added pressure of driving into the pile, that really might not work. What are you going to do with the salt left up against the walls? It'll freeze making shoveling it a nightmare so you try and use the diesel shovel and you'll go right thru that wall.

A real container, sprayed it with oil, raised one end about two foot in the spring and power washed it 2 or 3 times - never got a complaint or bill for cleaning from the company we rented it from. 84.80 per month plus delivery and pick up and don't ask cause I won't tell - A real key to getting someone to rent these to you is to not say you are storing bulk salt in them.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

> Having used a 40' container last year, I'd send that trailer back and get a real shipping container.


So why say send it back when you've never used one?



> What are you going to do with the salt left up against the walls? It'll freeze making shoveling it a nightmare


Why would it freeze? It has a wood floor and a wood wall liner as stated in the original post.



> so you try and use the diesel shovel and you'll go right thru that wall.


Why would I go right through the wall? The container is nearly 8' wide. We are using a 54" bucket. That leaves plenty of room.



> A real container, sprayed it with oil, raised one end about two foot in the spring and power washed it 2 or 3 times - never got a complaint or bill for cleaning from the company we rented it from. 84.80 per month plus delivery and pick up and don't ask cause I won't tell - A real key to getting someone to rent these to you is to not say you are storing bulk salt in them.


I'd rather be honest and upfront with what it's being used for. I let them know right away and he said no problem, as long as it was washed out if we wanted to return the container. Well we just put in 24 tons and it worked great. We only used half the container. Got it piled up over four and a half feet high with no give to the sides. We did have some old plywood signs laying around unused and laid them along the sides just because I was a little worried about the sidewalls after reading on here. Not sure if it helped, but it couldn't hurt. Just wanted to say thanks to all plowsite members as I never would have thought of using a container to store salt. Nobody around here uses them either. I was prepared to tarp and shovel the snow every time we needed to. So thanks guys. So the ramp is built, the container is delivered, the salt is delivered and now put into the container. Now let the sleet, freezing rain and snow begin. wesport


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

Check out http://averdi.com/index.php they service all of New York


----------

